# Sinker bowl



## Twig Man (Nov 17, 2014)

I was blessed this year to have taken first place in the wood division at our local fair.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats. Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 18, 2014)

Congratulations John! Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 18, 2014)

awsome bowl john deserves 1 st place

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 18, 2014)

Well done John, it's a dandy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 18, 2014)

NICE bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## matt swiderski (Nov 19, 2014)

Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

